

Waterfall or Agile? When is Waterfall better? - sharemywin

I&#x27;m working on a system with a lot of integrations and a lot of manual QA and our company keep pushing agile. I&#x27;m starting to think because of all the task dependencies a full fledged project plan would work better for each release. Has any one else had similar experiences? What are your thoughts?
======
bsg75
There is a lot of material on why "waterfall is bad", but it is as important
to know the specific reasons your management is "pushing agile".

What is their _definition_ of agile? Is it disciplined, or seen a a quick path
to bypass all that tiring and troublesome planning?

~~~
sharemywin
More like it's the latest buzzword.

